# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > 1Kho > [Android] Phần mềm & Ứng dụng >  Bán nhà đất thành phố Tuyên Quang

## hiennguyenpt1199

Diện dích sổ đỏ ( xây dựng): 100 m2 đất thổ cư , ở lâu dài
Mặt tiền 5m , sâu 20m
Hướng Đông Nam ,nhà 2 tầng , 1 tum , xây kiên cố ,nhàviên chức ở
Vị trí mặt nhà đối diện với khu căn hộ vincom tuyên quang rất thích hợp với ở và kinh doanh

Nhà mặt phố Song Hào cách mặt đường Quang Trung - Tuyên Quang 20m , mặt phố 2 oto tránh nhau ,
LH: 09 67 76 11 99

      0946074448

     01645273847

----------

